# Help - anyone been on a caribbean cruise



## Dizzydi (Sep 7, 2010)

I'm trying to organise a suprise 60th for my Ma and Ma & Pa's 40th  wedding anniversary present.

Everyone has been saving hard and we want to send them on a caribbean cruise, preferably all inclusive so they don't then have to shell extra out.

Can anyone help me ppppppppppppppplease 

Thanks Di x


----------



## Steff (Sep 7, 2010)

Aww Di what a fantastic present for your parents, the thing id say about a cruise is theres always something to do and if you dont want to get off you dont have to but if you do when it pulls into a port you can always go and join the trip or whatever it is...

the only thing id worry about is if either have any sea sickness but the boats are so big these days i doubt you would feel the motion of the water.

What time of year are you planning the trip?, especially with the Carribean you dont want to hit the hurricane season


----------



## Dizzydi (Sep 7, 2010)

Hi Steffie,

We are looking at March next year. Mum is 60 end of feb and anniversary is April. Need to avoid easter holidays. 

Di x


----------



## cazscot (Sep 7, 2010)

Hi Di,

We have been 4 cruises and love em .  We have a carribean cruise booked for next July.  We booked though Virgin Holidays and are going with Royal Carribean, we have used them before and they are good.  We have also used Princess Cruises and they are great as well.

Some people use Cruise Direct (we havent used them but speaking to others they recommend them) or you could go to the cruise companys direct.

http://www.royalcaribbean.co.uk/

http://www.princessuk.co.uk/

http://www.cruisedirect.co.uk/

Cruises are not completley all inclusive you have to pay for your drinks onboard and extra activties such as fitness classes, golf etc and, of course, shore excursions.

Sorry cant help with islands in the carribean but we did do a Bermuda cruise from Boston and it was fab!  Hope you manage to get things sorted xxx


----------



## am64 (Sep 7, 2010)

how adventurous are you parents ? ...my mum went on one that was a proper BIG sailing ship type thingynot that the passengers were expected to sail the boat ..it had about 70 passengers ...i can find out the details ..she has spent alot of time over the years on Tobago very beautiful


----------



## lucy123 (Sep 7, 2010)

Hi Di,

We have done the Ocean Village cruise which is informal if you want to be - but dress up if you don't. Food was absolutely gorgeous and free with the exception of James Martins restaurant which is still highly subsidised and cost ?12 for 2!! 

We visited Barbados, Anigua, Dominica, Tortolla, St Martens (great shopping) St Kitts and one other I can't remember now.

The only thing we had to pay for was Drink - and strictly not allowed to take any on board - very well looked after by staff. Spent 1 full day at sea and the rest visitiing around the islands.

Desperate to go again.......


----------



## Dizzydi (Sep 8, 2010)

Hi Guys,

Thanks for the info - I'll check out all the website you have posted.

Oh I love holiday shopping !!

Di x


----------



## Dizzydi (Sep 16, 2010)

I have managed to get a really good deal for ma & pa. 

4 nights in New York with 9 nights cruise (with balcony) and flights from Manchester for under 3.5k!! I drive a hard bargain.

Can't wait to see mums face when we give her the stuff for her birthday.

Thanks for all your help.

Di x


----------



## Steff (Sep 16, 2010)

Dizzydi said:


> I have managed to get a really good deal for ma & pa.
> 
> 4 nights in New York with 9 nights cruise (with balcony) and flights from Manchester for under 3.5k!! I drive a hard bargain.
> 
> ...



That is brill well done hun, wish them a lovely time x


----------



## Caroline (Sep 17, 2010)

That is a brilliant present. I hope your ma and pa enjoy their treat.


----------



## lucy123 (Sep 17, 2010)

Hi Di
A fabulous present.  If only I had a daughter like you.


----------



## cazscot (Sep 17, 2010)

Well done Di, sounds like a fantastic bargain  x


----------



## getcarter76 (Sep 17, 2010)

Hi Di, 

What a lovely idea.

I have never been on a cruise but know lots of people that have and have loved it (all ages too). Sorry i can't help any more than that but i wanted to let you know that i have only heard good things.

Bernie xx


----------



## Copepod (Sep 17, 2010)

Thorn tree forum on www.lonelyplanet.com is a very good travel forum.


----------



## Dizzydi (Sep 17, 2010)

Thanks for all the help and advise.

I'm going to be jealous of them when the time comes x


----------

